# Sonata-Fantasie Trilogy



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Before a piece begins there is a great anticipation for the journey. Whether it's a Beethoven sonata, a Chopin ballade or a Brahms concerto. I love when music tells a story, a hero's journey in sound.

Even works of literature, like the Lord of the Rings and Shakespeare's plays inspire that sense of journey. It's something I wanted to achieve in music. I've spent over a decade composing my Sonata-Fantasie Trilogy. It's my most ambitious work for piano.

Each of the three sonatas are a single movement and can be played separately but are intended to be played together to form one long three movement sonata.

I invite you to take a trek with my piece. Let your imagination run with the music and create a sound space for your thoughts to travel. Thanks for listening!

Matt

Sonata-Fantasie no. 1 in g minor






Sonata-Fantasie no. 2 in D major "Winter in the Sierra"






Sonata-Fantasie no. 3 in B flat major


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Do you earn at least part of your living as a composer? Just curious. Your style is distinctive, it is obviously tonal, but manages to avoid being conventionally consonant, and disonnant. I liked the first 2 better than the 3rd.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Do you earn at least part of your living as a composer? Just curious. Your style is distinctive, it is obviously tonal, but manages to avoid being conventionally consonant, and disonnant. I liked the first 2 better than the 3rd.


Thanks Phil, I do earn part of my living as a pianist/accompanist and as a piano teacher. But not yet as a composer.

There are a few ways a composer could earn some money, selling recordings of their music and sheet music for example. But my hope is that people will support me through Patreon. My goal is to get 5,000 people to donate a dollar a month. I could devote my life to composition if that happened. But at the moment my music is completely unknown and I could do better to promote it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Clearly talented! Your work is very intricate and pleasing to the ear, I feel it's just as hard to be simplistic and beautiful as it is to be intricate and beautiful!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Clearly talented! Your work is very intricate and pleasing to the ear, I feel it's just as hard to be simplistic and beautiful as it is to be intricate and beautiful!


Thanks Captain, you nailed it! I could not agree with that statement more! I feel simplicity is overlooked and even disregarded sometimes, but I would make my foundation out of simplicity any day of the week. Thanks for listening!


----------

